# Reactor: AquariumPlants External Reactor 5000 (EXT5000)



## waruna (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone use one of these?
http://www.aquariumplants.com/AquariumPlants_com_s_Own_External_Reactor_p/ext5000.htm

Thanks.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I use one on a 125 gallon tank. It's similar to a Cerges Reactor, except this one has a powerhead inside. I bought it used for about $40 and it included the probe holder. It works well, but I'll DIY my next one, as one can be built for $35-$40.....

Here's a picture of my External Reactor 5000 (it's on the right side of the photo). I replaced the red scrubbie with a yellow one, as it's going to turn yellow anyway.



Note: This photo was taken during the build phase of the tank.

Jim


----------



## waruna (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Jim, i particularly like the idea of having a pump inside the reactor to mix in the Co2, i hope it'll be extra efficient..!

Regards,


----------

